# My Ride payments don't cross reference



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been trying to balance these on Ricam's spreadsheet for a while now and they just don't add up,

Fare is Calculated as -
$2.00 Flag Fall
$0.34 Cents per minute
$1.00 a Kilometer 

$2.00 + ( 0.35 x Minute ) + ( 1.00 x Kilometer ) = Fare total before (0.05 booking fee and uber 25% cut)

So If my Fare is -
24.36 Minutes long
12.58 Kilometers distance

Total Should be: $23.11
But my in app shows $23.19 ?

am I going wrong somewhere in my calculations?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

$0.08? Really? It's likely you're off on your time by 15 seconds?


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> $0.08? Really? It's likely you're off on your time by 15 seconds?


I'm just using this fare as an example (it's not a complain/praise about being 8c out, its to undertstand how the formula works)

My times and KM are what is displayed in the app, so whats displayed in the app should be accurate?


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

Is the time 24min 36sec? Then you should calculate by 24.60 * 0.35

36 sec / 60 sec = 0.6min

0.35 * (0.60 - 0.36) = 0.084. That's the difference.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

weekendnightdriver said:


> Is the time 24min 36sec? Then you should calculate by 24.60 * 0.35
> 
> 36 sec / 60 sec = 0.6min
> 
> 0.35 * (0.60 - 0.36) = 0.084. That's the difference.


I think this could be my issue!, my current formula in excel is 
=2+(0.35*X70)+(1*Z80)

Where x70 = Time (24.60)
Where z80 = KM (12.58)

Any pointers on how to re-write the formula so it shows correct in excel? it must be working it out via 100 instead of 60 .. hmm..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

letmethehellin said:


> I think this could be my issue!, my current formula in excel is
> =2+(0.35*X70)+(1*Z80)
> 
> Where x70 = Time (24.60)
> ...


Are you in putting the numbers directly from Uber? If they are and will import as minutes and seconds which is what it appears to be, the easiest thing would be to convert the whole thing into seconds and do the calculations that way. You can generally set up a cell to be different things, such as time, or hours, minutes, seconds and go from there. Haven't needed that in ages, and I'm not near a computer, but if you can do that it would be the easiest way.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

letmethehellin said:


> I think this could be my issue!, my current formula in excel is
> =2+(0.35*X70)+(1*Z80)
> 
> Where x70 = Time (24.60)
> ...


If X70 is in "Time" format, then "=X70 * 24 * 60" will give you the number of minutes.


----------



## Edz (Jul 9, 2017)

Rounding issue.


----------

